# My new mac daddy paint mobile



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Just got it insured, was a hell of a deal :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! Ready to roll now!:thumbsup:


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey BC,
I just picked up a white 99 Astro Panel van.
Was using a 95 S-10 Ext Cab w/cap.
Sold it today on CL for $800. It was listed for less than 15 min before 1st call and he bought it.
So far I really like my van.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ragebhardt said:


> Hey BC,
> I just picked up a white 99 Astro Panel van.
> Was using a 95 S-10 Ext Cab w/cap.
> Sold it today on CL for $800. It was listed for less than 15 min before 1st call and he bought it.
> So far I really like my van.


How much you pay for the 99 astro panel van?


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

"How much you pay for the 99 astro panel van?"

$2600
138000 miles
Ladder rack
Headache rack
Very clean inside and out (not perfect)
Dutch rear doors


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

ragebhardt said:


> "How much you pay for the 99 astro panel van?"
> 
> $2600
> 138000 miles
> ...


Mine has the ladder rack
You can see how clean it is
Plywood in the back for materials, just gotta build a shelf for some organization too.
180k km ( 110k miles )
Regular 2 rear doors
300 bucks


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

You were kind of pokin fun at this thing when you mentioned it last week but in all honesty I think it is a very clean, respectable work van. Good job. Nicer than what most guys in my area are sporting. There is one brush and rolled vans i see often lol.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

wje said:


> You were kind of pokin fun at this thing when you mentioned it last week but in all honesty I think it is a very clean, respectable work van. Good job. Nicer than what most guys in my area are sporting. There is one brush and rolled vans i see often lol.


It may pale in comparison to some paint contractors vehicles but you are right. It is a GREAT work van, and I am proud of it.

As far as I am concerned it was an absolute steal and I am glad I acted quick :thumbsup:

It had sold once already but the idiot never came back with the cash, his loss is my substantial gain :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Only missing that nice logo and #


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Only missing that nice logo and #


Yes, that will be there I am hoping in a week, max 3 weeks.

Will post a new pic when that is done 

Working on the layout as we speak


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Mine has the ladder rack
> You can see how clean it is
> Plywood in the back for materials, just gotta build a shelf for some organization too.
> 180k km ( 110k miles )
> ...


300 bucks! For the whole van! What a score!:thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> 300 bucks! For the whole van! What a score!:thumbup:


I KNOW!!!

It's been maintained as a fleet vehicle, so it runs SUPER clean....

I guess there isn't a great market for used work vans here?

The guy selling it seemed to not really care if it sold or not as long as he didn't give it away.... well he basically did, lol!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it man. When you get a chance have someone put some lettering on if for you. Oh and some new "dubs" as NEPS likes to call em would be pretty slick on it. Check out Centerline forged aluminum wheels.. lighter and stronger than cast. What engine does it have? The 4.3L? I worked on my ex's Astro quite a bit. Good luck with her man :thumbsup:


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

speedgraphics.net has awesome prices on lettering your vehicle! good job on that deal, though.....i'd hate to tell what i'm currently paying per month for my 08 tundra......eee--ggaaaaddddsssss!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Is it.. a Ton-dra??


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

considering i'm a drummer as well as a painter....i actually chuckled


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I like it man. When you get a chance have someone put some lettering on if for you. Oh and some new "dubs" as NEPS likes to call em would be pretty slick on it. Check out Centerline forged aluminum wheels.. lighter and stronger than cast. What engine does it have? The 4.3L? I worked on my ex's Astro quite a bit. Good luck with her man :thumbsup:


Yes it is a 4.3L!

I'll look into "dubs" after I get a few cheques to clear


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

hahahahaha; dubs....you're so snoop!


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Mine has the ladder rack
> You can see how clean it is
> Plywood in the back for materials, just gotta build a shelf for some organization too.
> 180k km ( 110k miles )
> ...


Great deal. Kinda blows mine away for price.
I am still very happy about my deal. Was good for around this area.
Lettering also in the works for mine.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I could get about half my stuff in that.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> I KNOW!!!
> 
> It's been maintained as a fleet vehicle, so it runs SUPER clean....
> 
> ...


You could start running vehicles down into the states and spray pumps back up into Canada and be killing the markets.


----------

